# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Dünyanın en komik kazası

## ceyda

Bir duvarcı ustasının şantiyede başına gelen kaza ile ilgili şefine yazdigi mektup:
Sayın şantiye şefim; İş kazası tutanağına planlama hatası diye yazmıştım. Bunu yeterli görmeyerek ayrıntılı anlatmamı istemişsiniz. Şu anda hastanede yatmama neden olan olaylar aynen aşağıda anlattığım gibi olmuştur
.Bildiğiniz gibi ben bir duvar ustasıyım. İnşaatın altıncı katındaki işimi bitirdiğim zaman biraz tuğla artmıştı. Yaklaşık 250kg kadar olduğunu tahmin ettiğim bu tuğlaları aşağıya indirmek gerekiyordu,
.Aşağı indim, bir varil buldum, ona sağlam bir ip bağladım ve ardından altıncı kata çıktım. 
.İpi bir çıkrıktan geçirip ucunu aşağıya saldım. 
.Tekrar aşağıya indim ve ipi çekerek varili altıncı kata çıkardım. 
.İpin ucunu sağlam bir yere bağlayıp tekrar yukarı çıktım. 
.Bütün tuğlaları varile doldurdum. 
.Aşağı indim, bağladığım ipin ucunu çözdüm. 
.İpi çözmemle birlikte birden kendimi havalarda buldum. Nasıl bulmayayım? Ben yaklaşık 70 kiloyum. 250 kilogramlık varil süratle aşağıya düşerken beni yukarı çekti. Heyecan ve saşkınlıktan ipi bırakmayı akıl edemedim. 
.Ben yukarı çıkarken yolun yarısında, aşağı inmekte olan tuğla dolu varille çarpıştık. Sağ iki kaburgamın kırıldığını hissetim. 
.Tam yukarı çıkınca, iki parmağım iple beraber çıkrığa sıkıştı; Parmaklarım da bu sırada kırıldı. 
.Bu esnada yere çarpan varilin dibi çıktı ve tuğlalar etrafa saçıldı. Varil hafifleyince, bu sefer ben aşağı inmeye varil ise yukarı çıkmaya başladı ve yolun yarısında yine varille çarpıştık! Sol bacağımın kaval kemiği de bu sırada kırıldı. 
.Yere inince can havli ile ipi bırakmayı akıl ettim. Bu sefer de başımı yukarı kaldırdığımda boş varilin süratle üzerime geldiğini gördüm! Kafatasımın da böyle çatladığını sanıyorum. Bayılmışım, gözümü hastanede açtım.

----------

